# Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store updates...



## aryayush (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello! 

In case you missed it, it was Macworld Conference and Expo 2008 today and Apple CEO Steve Jobs introduced a couple of new products and updated a few of the existing ones.

Here are links to all the stories.

*MW08: The MacBook Air floats into town
Posted on Jan. 15, ’08, 12:04 PM PT by Aayush Arya*
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/6743/overviewbigairone200801ui1.png​Big day for Apple today. After announcing the Time Capsule, the free software update for iPhone users and a paid one for iPod touch users, free software update for Apple TV users coupled with a price drop and massive iTunes Store upgrade, Apple announced the immediate availability of the world’s thinnest notebook today, the MacBook Air. Here’s a post Macworld prediction from this blogger, it is going to knock the lids off the collective heads of the entire industry.

The thickest part of the slightly wedge shaped notebook measures just 0.76 inch with the front being an unbelievable 0.16 inch thick (or should I say thin) which, as you might know, is even slimmer than most smartphones today. It weighs in at three pounds and due to the sheer size of the device, it can snugly fit inside a regular manila envelope. Read more...

[Via MacUser]

*images.apple.com/macbookair/images/overview_guidedtour20080115.png
Watch the guided tour​Watch the ad
Design
Features
Wireless
Mac OS X + iLife
Tech Specs

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

*MW08: Just the facts

MW08: The iPhone gets even cooler

MW08: Debuting at the iTunes Store today - Movie Rentals

MW08: Time Capsule lets you backup over your network

MW08: iTunes Digital Copies in Fox DVDs

MW08: Apple TV joins the iTunes Store bandwagon

MW08: Apple shows some iPod touch love too… at a price.*

*[Via MacUser]*


So, vote in the poll above and let us know by posting replies to this thread. How was the keynote?


----------



## rockthegod (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Holy mother of God !!!! The MacBook air....... !! :O: :OMG:   My Goodness.. how can it be 0.16" thick.... !!! Beauty redefined for a gadget .. evry gadget lover's wildest and "wettest" dreams come true. :O But as with "wildest dreams", it is quite unreachable. With that extremely hefty price tag, I think I will go for an Alienware anytime (given the choice !!!)


----------



## aryayush (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

It does not seek to compete with an Alienware or any other high end laptop. It is an ultra-portable, a companion device and in that respect, it is the best one money can buy.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

I voted for MacBook Air. Didn't saw the keynote.


----------



## rockthegod (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> It does not seek to compete with an Alienware or any other high end laptop. It is an ultra-portable, a companion device and in that respect, it is the best one money can buy.



Yeah, that is completely true.... but if I had that kind of money to spent, (its tough to decide though because I would love to have both of those), I would dump my choice of the sexy sleek ultraportable for the more powerful one (Alienware is also sexxxxy to its boot)... And It obviously had to be the best (that money can buy) bcuz u r spending that much amount behind an ultra-portable.....!!!! 

Well, just talked with my advisor/professor, who is a mac fanatic (bad for me, because I was provided a Mac to work on, and for work I would seriously love to have a PC )..and he seems to be biased to this beauty and is planning to get one as soon as it available for order online at Apple Store. If I can get my hands on it, I will definitely post my personal review and "wild" pics of it here.... 

But it seems so skinny that theres always a fear of it getting snapped...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



rockthegod said:


> Yeah, that is completely true.... but if I had that kind of money to spent, (its tough to decide though because I would love to have both of those), I would dump my choice of the sexy sleek ultraportable for the more powerful one (Alienware is also sexxxxy to its boot)... And It obviously had to be the best (that money can buy) bcuz u r spending that much amount behind an ultra-portable.....!!!!


Exactly how much do you think it is? It is only Rs. 85-90 K. You can't buy an Alienware in that low an amount.

Plus, Alienwares don't run Mac OS X so they are out of the question anyway.



rockthegod said:


> But it seems so skinny that theres always a fear of it getting snapped...


It is made of anodised aluminium so no snapping.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Be advised people. It is NOT 0.16 inches thick. That's the thinnest point. It sort of slopes till it reaches the rear end which is .7 inches thin. Still thin, but not 0.16" (that would be insane!)


----------



## RCuber (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Yes comparing a ultraportable with regular notebooks should not be done. Ultraportables are for business guys if you a home user or you want to buy your first laptop then MBA is not for you.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



iMav said:


> if u buy mac book air u will need:
> 
> 1. *time capsule:* $300 for storing data (more as a portable hdd for ur air to access ur mbp data)
> 2. *usb to lan connector:* $29 (wtf!)
> ...


Are you freaking crazy!

If you need an ethernet port and optical drive on the move, and you absolutely don't (you're just a crazy person), you buy a MacBook. This notebook is not for you.

I already have a Mac at my house. I need this notebook because I have to carry a notebook to college everyday. I don't need fifteen USB, FireWire and ethernet ports or an optical drive when I'm in college but I do need a large screen and an ultra-portable (the _most_ ultra-portable) form factor. When I'm home, I can share my Mac's connection over Wi-Fi (even if I didn't have a Wi-Fi network, which I do) and use its optical drive as a remote disk (which is an innovative and awesome feature, by the way). This notebook is perfect for me.

The price is a tad on the higher side but then again, that's a complaint you will always have with Apple. The fact of the matter is that it is the best ultra-portable notebook in the world and if you want the best, you gotta pay for it. Quality comes at a price, as usual.

Oh, and it's not for people like you, who look for the most "bang for the buck". In fact, the whole company is not for you. So why not just quit the whining and get back to your life already!


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

arya lets just say u did the worst thing u could by mentioning "college"  do i need to explain to u the possibility of a use of cd/dvd by students or acc to u no student uses a cd/dvd and add to that the fact that i cant connect the air book to my college network coz i need a connector for that 

el jobso said the same thing to NYT "this is not for u"


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> If you need an ethernet port and optical drive on the move, and you absolutely don't (you're just a crazy person), you buy a MacBook. This notebook is not for you.
> 
> I already have a Mac at my house. I need this notebook because I have to carry a notebook to college everyday.


 
Ya ya, we know u r flithy rich & insane to sepnd Rs 1.5 lakh on a laptop. You have a Macbook Pro but still u will buy this just cos you can show off & need this when you can simply take your "old" Macbook pro to college. 

Hey, we like convergence, one device to do it all. One laptop (Dell XPS M1530 )



> remote disk (which is an innovative and awesome feature, by the way).


 
On a PC or Mac network of many computers, just right click on the CD Drive of any computer & select to share over the network, which could be wired or wireless....vallah...instant remote disk/// 



> it is the best ultra-portable notebook in the world and if you want the best, you gotta pay for it. Quality comes at a price, as usual.


 
An ultra portable which does nothing, no thanx...I would rather prefer buying a Linux based Asus EEE PC instead.



> why not just quit the whining and get back to your life already!


 
Who filled 3 pages of the Macworld 2008 thread by just countdown & whining....& said " u r wrong with your predictions" then said " u nailed it GX" & then said " u just wrote speculations"...lolz...



iMav said:


> arya lets just say u did the worst thing u could by mentioning "college"  do i need to explain to u the possibility of a use of cd/dvd by students or acc to u no student uses a cd/dvd and add to that the fact that i cant connect the air book to my college network coz i need a connector for that


 
He has obviously never been to any college or hostal of mumbai, or IET Lucknow, or IIM Lucknow or SCIT Pune or I2IT Pune, where students get 2 Mbps line & there harddisk fill in no time with movies, porn, music etc etc & DVDs are the best & cheapest way to archive files...



> El jobso said the same thing to NYT "this is not for u"


 
WTH...El Jobso said the same thing, arya said the same thing....who the hell is this laptop made for cos everyone is going to need an Optical drive or atleast a RJ45 connector. Even photographers & journalists get data on Optical drives most of the time, guess what, they can't see it in there Mac BOOk air


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



gx_saurav said:


> Y
> On a PC or Mac network of many computers, just right click on the CD Drive of any computer & select to share over the network, which could be wired or wireless....vallah...instant remote disk///



FYI, that will just let you access the contents of the Optical Disk. Apple's Remote Disc feature lets you use the Remote Drive as your machine's own.


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



DARK LORD said:


> FYI, that will just let you access the contents of the Optical Disk. Apple's Remote Disc feature lets you use the Remote Drive as your machine's own.


 and whats the difference


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



gx_saurav said:


> Do u expect me to send House season 4 to iMav in Mumbai in a Rs 1,500 Pen drive of 4 GB???? Nah, I would rather send him House season 4 on a Rs 15 DVD.


Yeah, but you won't be sending DVDs to iMav while you're in your car or in an airplane.



gx_saurav said:


> I have lots of movies & TV shows. Well, I find them archiving in a DVD way better then a Harddisk, 4.5 GB of Space in Rs 15 is not a deal to laugh at


Sensible people archive their movies and stuff on external hard drives. People like you use DVDs. Tell me one thing, is your whole life driven by only one goal? Finding the cheapest and worst way of doing stuff?



gx_saurav said:


> If I have to take another drive with me, then what's the purpose of an Ultra Portable then...isn't it supposed to save me from all that clutter...


And DVDs don't add to the clutter?




gx_saurav said:


> If I have to carry a Macbook Air, an External HD with me along with USB to RJ45 adapter,  then instead of all these atleast I would logically prefer to buy a Macbook instead.


You don't say! WOW, gx_saurav! What an amazing concept! It's a shame that never occurred to any of us:





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> If you need an ethernet port and optical drive on the move, and you absolutely don't (you're just a crazy person), you buy a MacBook. This notebook is not for you.


WOW! Thanks for pointing that out! You are so intelligent, it is mind blowing.  /sarcasm

*It is meant to be a secondary computer and in that role, it fits perfectly.* You guys are just assuming that someone would want to use it as the primary computer and then screwing around trying to find drawbacks with it.


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> *It is meant to be a secondary computer and in that role, it fits perfectly.* You guys are just assuming that someone would want to use it as the primary computer and then screwing around trying to find drawbacks with it.


thats the whole point a secondary computer should have the ability to use cd/dvds or connect to the network of other primary computers

i cant tell my frenz that u know what i cant copy this disc as jhonnny ive forgot to put the dvd drive in my air  or tell them that u know what go home get the contents of this disc in a pen drive 

and then me going back to my place and write another disc when i can save the previous disc as an iso access it on my lappy/ edit the iso and then simply burn it on my notebook .... now doing this on mba  i hope u get the point


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



goobimama said:


> I dont' expect you to think suddenly on your trip to birdland, "Oh! I'll send iMav some pirated material on DVD! If only I could do it here!"


But that's the problem, you see. You expect him to think at all, anywhere in the world.



goobimama said:


> *There you have it.* The macbook air is not for everyone. There's a perfectly good laptop called the Macbook which many will find cheaper and more feature rich than the Air.


But far more hefty, which some people like me find unnecessary baggage when they don't need to carry around an optical drive and a full range of ports and connectivity options all the time. Apple has three products in the notebook category and each one target a different segment of the market.

Fat lot of good it would do to make another notebook exactly like the MacBook name it the MacBook Air and sell it for a higher price! Use some common sense for goodness sake!


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

they didnt need to come with this .... rather reducing the weight of an existing mbp or mb giving it the multi touch making it sexier by having a black carbon model ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> Yeah, but you won't be sending DVDs to iMav while you're in your car or in an airplane.


 
U never know, u won't...I might need to. What if someone gives me files on a DVD while i m on the move???



> Sensible people archive their movies and stuff on external hard drives. People like you use DVDs.


 
Plz contact zeeshan for this. ...he had about 300 GB of Movies & Videos, now archiving them on an external HD of 280 GB would cost about Rs 5,000 but archiving them on 65 DVDs would cost him Rs 975. 



> Tell me one thing, is your whole life driven by only one goal? Finding the cheapest and worst way of doing stuff?


 
lolz....The day you start earning money on your own, (unlike the blogging money u get now which is more like pocket money),  you will also start looking for cost effective ways to do things....



> And DVDs don't add to the clutter?


 
How thick is one DVD compared to one external HD?

*



It is meant to be a secondary computer and in that role, it fits perfectly.

Click to expand...

 
Then reduce the damn price,  $1800 for a secondry computer...which lacks a LAN port...u gotta be kidding me, EEE PC looks like a better secondry computer to me.*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

What Sony replied to the Air's thinness is correct. And with Steve and Mike both not knowing who the product was supposed to be targeted at, Sony stands corrected.

Only the sales can speak now.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



iMav said:


> thats the whole point a secondary computer should have the ability to use cd/dvds or connect to the network of other primary computers


A secondary computer shouldn't have to connect to networks. If you have to connect to wired networks frequently and your friends give you so much stuff on DVDs (are all your friends stupid!), you don't need an ultra-portable at all.



iMav said:


> i cant tell my frenz that u know what i cant copy this disc as jhonnny ive forgot to put the dvd drive in my air  or tell them that u know what go home get the contents of this disc in a pen drive


I don't know about you but even my technologically challenged friends have common sense enough to bring stuff to me in pen drives.


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

thats all u have to say


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> FYI, that will just let you access the contents of the Optical Disk. Apple's Remote Disc feature lets you use the Remote Drive as your machine's own.


 
U mean you can read & burn DVDs using remote disk????????

Hey, I M doing that since ages on a network shared DVD writer with Nero 4 & above 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> A secondary computer shouldn't have to connect to networks.


 
That's teh most lamest comment I have ever read 



> I don't know about you but even my technologically challenged friends have common sense enough to bring stuff to me in pen drives.


 
Ya....but not everyone has friends like u na....damn, I need to buy new friends now///


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



gx_saurav said:


> Ya....but not everyone has friends like u na....damn, I need to buy new friends now///


be careful - if they dont have proper ports then u will regret it  if no cd/dvd drive vista installation will be problem


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



gx_saurav said:


> U never know, u won't...I might need to. What if someone gives me files on a DVD while i m on the move???


And what if someone asks you to marry him on the move? Will you whip out a wedding ring right away and get on with it? I'm assuming you like to be prepared for _any_ eventuality at all when you're going to your office in your car!



gx_saurav said:


> Plz contact zeeshan for this. ...he had about 300 GB of Movies & Videos, now archiving them on an external HD of 280 GB would cost about Rs 5,000 but archiving them on 65 DVDs would cost him Rs 975.


I don't know about you or Zeeshan but give me a single external hard disk over 65 friggin' DVDs any day of the week!



gx_saurav said:


> the blogging money u get now which is more like pocket money


Answer this honestly. Please!
How much do you earn today? And how much did you earn when you were nineteen? And what did you earn that doing? And what do you do today? Please answer all this honestly!



gx_saurav said:


> How thick is one DVD compared to one external HD?


How much can you fit in that DVD and how much time does it take to write to it and how easy is it to change its contents (if at all possible) and how reliable is it?



gx_saurav said:


> *Then reduce the damn price,  $1800 for a secondry computer...which lacks a LAN port...u gotta be kidding me, EEE PC looks like a better secondry computer to me.*


Then buy it.


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

why macboys want to buy the air:


			
				gizmodo said:
			
		

> At Giz, we're only tormented inside because we still want to buy it, despite it being not all that practical.


now this is a common feeling in every macboy no matter what they say


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> And what if someone asks you to marry him on the move? Will you whip out a wedding ring right away and get on with it?


 
Depends on the gal 



> How much do you earn today?


 
Rs 0, exhausted all my previous savings on studies. Got 8k on my bank account right now...that's all.



> And how much did you earn when you were nineteen? And what did you earn that doing?


 
Rs 4k to 16k a month depending on the work I used to do as a freelance graphics & CAD designer. Bought my Bike & K750i from the savings.



> And what do you do today?


 
Preparing for GD & PI, flirting with gal friends....preparing for MAT February///among other things



> How much can you fit in that DVD


 
4.5 GB


> and how much time does it take to write to it


 
10 mins max for writting 4.5 GB & verifying it.



> how easy is it to change its contents


 
DVD RW costs Rs 50 here, just format it & add/remove contents from it. Can be used about 50 60 times like this.



> (if at all possible) and how reliable is it?


 
How reliable is an HD???? It can die anytime, the motar can break...or some accident which happened with your external HD...Don't compare reliability,  nothing is 100% reliable.



> Then buy it.


 
 Nah....W960i is all Need instead of EEE PC



> _At Giz, we're only tormented inside because we still want to buy it, despite it being not all that practical._


 
Lolz....correct


----------



## goobimama (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

W960i. So this is what it has come down to huh folks! W960i. I give up. That doesn't mean that I won't be getting the Macbook Air...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



goobimama said:


> W960i. So this is what it has come down to huh folks! W960i. I give up. That doesn't mean that I won't be getting the Macbook Air...


 
Fine u get it, good luck with multiple machines, syncing them frequently etc


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

For what's it's worth, it does not need to be synced or anything. It runs the full fledged Mac OS X Leopard operating system.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Rs 0, exhausted all my previous savings on studies. Got 8k on my bank account right now...that's all.
> 
> ...
> 
> Rs 4k to 16k a month depending on the work I used to do as a freelance graphics & CAD designer. Bought my Bike & K750i from the savings.


And you still have the gall to post comments like this one: "the blogging money u get now which is more like pocket money"!

I don't know how much you spend per month but Rs. 20K/month aint no pocket money for me. Please don't make me open my mouth. Generally, I'm not one to boast about anything I own or do.

________________________________________

Coming back to the topic, just STFU already. I'll post a rate chart from Ars Technica comparing several ultra-portables when I have the time later to write up a proper post to accompany it.



gx_saurav said:


> I have the bolded items permanently connected.


When your notebook is on a freaking desk! If you're going to buy a MacBook Air with the intention to keep it on a desk for prolonged period, *IT IS NOT FOR YOU*!

Only the most morbid idiot would connect a mouse, keyboard, camera and TV Tuner (for crying out loud!) when they're in a car going to their office and want to check out their email. Yes, I know you can do it on your crappy cellphone but some people, like me, prefer the real estate that a notebook offers. Not to mention that it's just one example.

And, in any case, the whole discussion is inherently useless because you are not its targeted audience. You, and iMav and others tightwads like you guys, are not the potential Apple customers, for any of their products, so why do you have to keep commenting on them. Go use your $50 briefcase-sized laptop and $2 brick-sized phone, connect them with fifteen wires and hook them up with TV tuners and card readers and install Windows on anything and everything. Go do your thing. Why do you have to keep commenting on Apple related threads when you're not interested in the company's products!

My God!


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

arya is pissed  uv probably had a bad day trying to convince ur college guys too that the air is a worth product


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Coming back to the topic, just STFU already.


 
Somebody is loosing calm....Control arya...control

*



IT IS NOT FOR YOU!
		
Click to expand...

* 
*THEN WHO IS IT FOR :*D...No one can use it properly.




> when they're in a car going to their office and want to check out their email.


 
How??? in a car???? I guess using a mobile phone's internet, thre goes the only USB port 



> Yes, I know you can do it on your crappy cellphone


 
W960i & crappy  it's better then your iPhone

but some people, like me, prefer the real estate that a notebook offers. Not to mention that it's just one example.



> You, and iMav and others tightwads like you guys, are not the potential Apple customers, for any of their products, so why do you have to keep commenting on them.
> 
> Why do you have to keep commenting on Apple related threads when you're not interested in the company's products!


 
It's a free world.



> Go use your $50 briefcase-sized laptop and $2 brick-sized phone, connect them with fifteen wires and hook them up with TV tuners and card readers and install Windows on anything and everything. Go do your thing.


 
Lolz....come out of the Apple world boy


----------



## goobimama (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

I just went through the keynote. I must say it was one of the best keynotes ever (maybe THE best). Each and every one of those introduced were awesome. 

I'm also really freaked out about the AppleTV! I know we don't even have an iTunes store out here, but the ease of renting a movie has been taken to a new level. Apple makes me wish I was in the US  (but then again, the rest of the americans make me thankful I'm here)


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

i got to say apple tv updates are really cool .... i mean even my mom can easily rent movies (saves me the hassle of calling or going down)


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

... if the features were available to Indians, which they aren't! 

Apple actually sells the Apple TV in India. What the Hell are they thinking! Who will want to buy one!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

The Apple Store Goa has sold 1 Apple TV.  
(I think it has an MRP of 27k which can come down to 23k or something)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> Who will want to buy one!


 
Milind Alvares & Aayush Arya will sure buy it


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

I actually thought ( after seeing the maintenance sign on Apple India's Store ) that we might see something positive there. But nope 

Atleast give us iTunes. Not everyone has a friend who has an iTunes account.
Also, I really wanted to go ahead and buy the MacBook. But since they've still kept it all white, I will have to wait it seems.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

I've a lot to say but failing to keep up pace with you guys!!
you guys are insanely fast, don't you guys have to eat 3 times a day ?? Or is it that you take your  lappys to bathroom as well !!


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

1. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

2. Now the news:
*Confirmed: Change Your System Time, Watch Your iTunes Rentals Forever*

Movie rentals from iTunes 7.6? Awesome. That pesky 24-hour viewing window once you've started the film? Not so much. And even if you get a little trigger-happy and click play only two MB into the download, the self-destruct timer activates. What if you need just a little bit more time? Or maybe a whole lot more time. We'd heard you could extend the doomsday clock by toying around with your system's date/time. We tested it and _it's true_. There is, of course, a catch or two. *Update*: New and improved methodology.

*Source & Pictorial*

3. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

@jamesbond: to answer to u i will quote Gizmodo


			
				gizmodo said:
			
		

> So much in love with shiny new toys. Its Unnatural


----------



## goobimama (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Or why not just hit the bittorrent networks?

@Praka: No thoughts on the crippling DRM? I mean, just cause AppleTV is the only HDCP enabled device, the viewer is not allowed to watch the rented HD movie on his Mac or PC.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

let me rent a movie tonite *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif .. will checkout if there is any way to hack it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif

now the $4 question.. what movie to rent *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif!!! I have them all *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## aryayush (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

I've posted some (final) thoughts on the MacBook Air over here. I think the post has turned out pretty well, so give it a read if you feel the inclination to do so. Enjoy!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Damn! After all that trouble of getting a crappy quality one through "The Network", this shows up. 


> *Macworld 2008 keynote now available in iTunes*
> 
> If streaming isn't your thing you can now download Macworld 2008's keynote from the iTunes Store. It is, once again, in the Podcast section and clocks in at 889.8 MB. Surely it is worth it though to see the MacBook Air introduction and rock out with Randy Newman.


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

iv already dwnldd 577 mb


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

I saw it the same night online on Quicktime stream, whose gonna download that StupidNote.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> Yeah, but you won't be sending DVDs to iMav while you're in your car or in an airplane.



so you mean is that one is desperate to send the DVD's only when in a car or an when in an airplane? but he cant wait for another 4hrs(avg).....so he is going to spend 90k just to transfer files on the move..........*WTF?*



> Sensible people archive their movies and stuff on external hard drives.



Tell me one thing....i get gather 350gb of data every six months. So going by your rules i have to buy a HDD Worth 4K where the same can be done with just 1.1K????????    Damn man......for once in your life try to talk sense 




> And DVDs don't add to the clutter?



*Are the 4 times the cost??????(refer above)*


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Baba. Who taught you to read and write? Cause what you've written doesn't make any sense. If you could just rephrase what you've written, aayush or myself make a sensible reply.

@gx: You'd be surprised as to how many do in fact download that keynote. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean everyone else thinks the same.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

which part tell me re....... i'll pm you and explain it to you in full detail.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Hmm....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



napster007 said:


> Tell me one thing....i get gather 350gb of data every six months. So going by your rules i have to buy a HDD Worth 4K where the same can be done with just 1.1K???????? Damn man......for once in your life try to talk sense




Dude, that's arya u r talking about. He is filthy rich, earns 20k a month & can easily spend 4k every 3 months for a 500 GB HD + Casing. When he needs to search, he will plug the drive & copy the file or play. 

If he said so that sensible people backup in HD, then it is so 

[/sarcasm]


----------



## aryayush (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Yes, external hard drives are a much better way to backup your content than DVDs. Even if they are more expensive, they are much better. And that's what matters. If something is better then it is of course going to be more expensive.

Quality, _always_, comes at a price.

And yes, I prefer better quality than dirt cheap prices. Sorry if it bothers you!

The one time I decided to buy something cheap in favour of something better, I've been stung so severely that I'm never ever making the same mistake again. I bought a Netgear Wi-Fi router for Rs. 2,000 and I thought I'd saved money. It's been only six months and its not even turning on anymore. Ever since the day I bought it, it has been kept in one place. No movement, no jerks and certainly no falls. And then, suddenly, it just won't work anymore. Stupid cheap stuff!


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

1. sony dvds cost a bomb
2. costlier is not always better

its not necessary that external hdds are better quality than dvds .... portable hdds offer more space quicker access but they are less portable its something like ur argument of macbook air vs mac book pro .... lighter smaller yet not the same thing .... add to that u can use a dvd more roughly than a portable hdd .... so trust ur just shooting blanks when ur talking arya ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> Yes, external hard drives are a much better way to backup your content than DVDs. Even if they are more expensive, they are much better.


 
I would like to ask the $64 million Question, How is having a say 80 GB external HD from seagate for Rs 4,000 is better then buying 18 DVDs at Rs 270 for archiving movies, TV shows, last year vacation picks etc.

If you talk "only" about computer backups then yeah a Harddisk is better. A harddisk is better when you have to make monthly backup of all your documents & softwares which u keep on replacing & updating. But for permanent archiving DVDs are best.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

No, it is extremely cumbersome to have to manage so many DVDs, keep them labeled and such. I, for example, do not have even one DVD around. If I need one for some particular purpose, I buy one, use it and throw it away. That's what they are supposed to be used for - temporary purposes.

For all other things, pen drives and my 250GB external hard drive are the best. When Milind sends me a bunch of DVDs, I promptly copy them to my hard disk and throw them away, unless I intend to give them to anyone else.

I know that whenever I need anything, I can just connect my external hard drive through the super-fast FireWire 800 port and instantly find my files through Spotlight. If I'd been managing several DVDs, I'd probably have wasted hundreds of them so far (which adds to the cost) and would constantly have to be searching for the right one and accessing them via the comparatively slow optical drive.


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> If I'd been managing several DVDs, I'd probably *have wasted hundreds of them so far* (which adds to the cost) and would constantly have to be searching for the right one and accessing them via the comparatively slow optical drive.


 that can be attributed the great os x which cant make multi session dvds


----------



## goobimama (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Where have we reached with this thing? Macbook air being used as a permanent DVD writing machine. 

Here's my view of things: Important backups that you don't want to lose: External hard drive. 
5k for 500GB = Rs. 10 per GB.
DVD5 good quality = 22 per disc = Rs. 5 per GB.
The cost different is not in any way very high. The benefits of a hard drive are well known to all. Super fast read/write. Unlimited read write. Much more reliable, accessible, searchable, all that. I've totally given up DVDs. So has my brother. We've both had bad experiences with data loss and it's done for us. As for movies, my net connection is fast enough that if I want to watch something again (even HD) I can download it overnight. And with iTunes movie rentals in the US, you can imagine how the case is with movies (Jobs mentioned this point while intro'ing the MBA)

Now, for burning something like a crappy movie collection or maybe some things you 'might' just require but you don't think you will, you can of course burn them on a DVD. But where does the Macbook Air come in this? You have a perfectly good desktop at home. Just keep burning those. While on the move, you can dump in quite a few movies on the Macbook Air's hard drive and if you have more, you can carry upto a 320GB portable hard drive (for now). Where does the DVD come in this?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> No, it is extremely cumbersome to have to manage so many DVDs, keep them labeled and such.


 
All I would say that you don't know how to use DVDs. Just burn a DVD, then write with a "permanent marker" on the DVD about what it contains. Simple. 



> For all other things, pen drives and my 250GB external hard drive are the best


 
Pen drive is for file transfer from here & there. Harddisk is the worst solution for permanent archival purpose. it is good for frequently updating content.


> If I'd been managing several DVDs, I'd probably have wasted hundreds of them so far (which adds to the cost) and would constantly have to be searching for the right one and accessing them via the comparatively slow optical drive.


 
DVD burner -> Permanent Marker -> Write on the dvd about what u have burned inside. Too bad you can't make a multisession DVD in Mac . Use those lines on the cover of DVD???? those are for writing what contents it has inside.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Yeah, you guys totally get my point. 

Anyway, what's the point of arguing with both of you anyway. It is a known fact that you guys _always_, without exception, prefer inferior gadgets, inferior software and inferior ways of doing things. So be it. Your life; it's up to you.

If it was your decision to make, those floppy drives would still have been around!


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> If it was your decision to make, those floppy drives would still have been around!


ah if im not wrong it was cds that replaced floppies  and dvds replaced cds .... now dvds are being replaced by blu-ray and hd dvd ... no matter how intelligent u think of urself or how great u think of urself optical drives and optical media is something that is not gonna go away and will not be replaced hdds ...


----------



## napster007 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> It is a known fact that you guys _always_, without exception, prefer inferior gadgets, inferior software and inferior ways of doing things. So be it. Your life; it's up to you.



ok dude.......Answer these questions in one word and if it is in your favour i'll call my self an JACKASS

1.) Which software(OS) sells the most B/w apple and microsoft??????
2.)Whose Hardware sells the most in india THe ROTTEN[/sarcasm] APPLE or intel,AMD etc etc....

Go on answer in one word.........

ps- Don't be an idiot and write the wrong answers


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> Yeah, you guys totally get my point.
> 
> Anyway, what's the point of arguing with both of you anyway. It is a known fact that you guys _always_, without exception, prefer inferior gadgets, inferior software and inferior ways of doing things. So be it. Your life; it's up to you.
> 
> If it was your decision to make, those floppy drives would still have been around!


 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78455


----------



## napster007 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

^+10000 man.  so cool!!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



goobimama said:


> Here's my view of things: Important backups that you don't want to lose: External hard drive.
> 5k for 500GB = Rs. 10 per GB.
> DVD5 good quality = 22 per disc = Rs. 5 per GB.


 
Where do u get Mosar Baer DVD - R for Rs 22??  I buy it here for Rs 18,



> Much more reliable, accessible, searchable, all that.


 
HD can crash, the partition can curropt, HD can die, it can break like Arya's Lacie HD broke.

With your logic nothing is reliable.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

^+1


----------



## aryayush (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



gx_saurav said:


> it can break like Arya's Lacie HD broke.


Not everyone lives in a P.G. where there isn't even a proper table and you don't drop 250GB external hard drives everyday.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> Not everyone lives in a P.G. where there isn't even a proper table and you don't drop 250GB external hard drives everyday.


 
Everyone isn't using a Mac which cannot make Multisession DVDs, or everyone isn't ignorant enough not to use the marker to write on DVDs about what content it has inside, or everyone isn't idiot enough to use HD for permanent archival purpose & buy a new 500 GB HD every 6 months.


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

abey itna kuch bola ... il put it in simplest terms: [sarcasm]every1 is not aaysuh[/sarcasm]


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



gx_saurav said:


> Where do u get Mosar Baer DVD - R for Rs 22??  I buy it here for Rs 18,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*A long boring rant, read whenever you have nothing to do.*

18, 22. Same thing. Out here it is 25, I just thought I'd reduce it a bit to reflect market standards. So it is 18. Rs. 4 per GB?

As for hard drives being unreliable, sure, they can fail. They do fail. They can fail even the day after you buy it. And when it fails there's a huge amount of data that goes down the drain. Imagine losing 500GB of important data! Imagine losing 500GB of even not-so important data!

My point is, data backups are all unreliable. There's no such thing as a fool proof backup. Even if you backup somewhere in Google's servers, some crazy american could just as well blow up those servers. 

Here's where we decide out priorities. In my experience, CDs have been more reliable than DVDs. DVDs have proven to be the worst (Imagine DVD-RWs!). I even bought a top quality DVD case, but alas, it wasn't so lasting. I've tried all brands, even imported some "grade 1" brands, nothing. CDs on the other hand are much more reliable. I don't know why, but they are. But then again, I've found that hard drives have proved to be much more reliable than CDs. Of course, I do keep multiple backups of important stuff on CDs, hard drives, in various locations just to be safe. After all, you can never get those family pictures back. I don't keep backups of movies, that's just a waste of precious space. With modern broadband connections it is fairly easy for me to get them again. I can only imagine what this will be like with the iTunes Rental Store. That's insane! So that cuts down heavy on my storage requirements! I don't buy a hard drive every six months. I can easily survive on a 200GB hard drive. Without movies there's nothing much to store.

So where does this leave us with the Macbook Air? There's no way in hel I'm going to be able to fill up 80GB of space at a stretch. And I say I and in "I", "Me", "Myself". I'm not talking about the rest of the population who might want to fit in huge hollywood movie projects in there. If I'm going to Bangalore, I would find a Macbook Air to be much more convenient than a slightly thicker Macbook/Pro. It's light, easy to carry, and has everything I need in it. I'd have to buy an ethernet adapter, but I'm sure the people in the US won't need to. 

If I'm going to the office to do some uploading or some other work, I don't need to take my arsenal of movies, games (if there is such a thing for the mac), 100 year old backups with me. I won't need the extra speed for doing anything. At most I might need to open up a document, correct it a bit and save it. And that's possible even on my iBook. And if I do need to access a CD/DVD, I can just use it off the Wi-Fi. Wouldn't you say this is the perfect notebook for me? And wouldn't you say there are others like me? 

I don't need the speeds cause I won't be doing any rendering on the move. 
I don't need the space, I find my 60GB iBook mighty sufficient.
The offices are wifi enabled. 
I don't need an optical drive cause there's always one which I can 'share' over the network.


----------



## utsav (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

lol


----------



## aryayush (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



goobimama said:


> *A long boring rant, read whenever you have nothing to do.*
> 
> 18, 22. Same thing. Out here it is 25, I just thought I'd reduce it a bit to reflect market standards. So it is 18. Rs. 4 per GB?
> 
> ...


It is not boring. It is logical and intelligent. I have almost the exact same needs and both of us have been trying to explain our situation to these guys for quite some time now but they _just don't get it_. They have a one track mind. It costs $1,800 and gives you this configuration for that cost. That's it. The one and only all-important factor by which they measure all computers in the world. You can't really argue with that if you are defending Apple.

Simply put, Apple will _always_, without exception, be the loser in that comparison and you are not the person Apple is targeting with their products if you have that mentality. Get over it. Stop bashing the company. It's their business and they have the full right to choose how they go about conducting it. They will not sell inferior stuff for lower prices (and the quality of a product for them taken into account a lot of things, performance being just one of them) and if you're in the market for lower prices, start your search with Apple out of the equation.

However, what you do is that you just don't shut up. You infiltrate every nook and cranny of the Earth and spread misinformation about the company to prevent them from buying Apple products, just because you can't/won't/didn't buy one. That's what despicable. Your disconnect towards Apple is not what surprises me. It is this constant urge to prevent other people from enjoying Apple products too, even if they can and are willing to afford them, that infuriates me.

If someone asks me to recommend a sub-60K notebook or a notebook that can handle gaming (with a sub-100K budget) or if the person needs it strictly for college/school purposes which is completely Windows centric, I never so much as mention Apple products. Why should I! He/she asked me for my honest, unbiased opinion and they deserve to have it. You guys, however, seem to have no regard for that. Your only aim seems to be to prevent people from buying Apple products. Sheesh!


Anyway, coming back to the MacBook Air - it is the rich man's secondary computer. Yes, that's a niche market to target but the market does exist and since Apple has the best product for that market, almost perfectly placed (but priced just a tad higher than it should've been), it will certainly be a hit. There will, of course, be quite a few people who'll buy it just because of the lure of it being "the world's thinnest notebook" and will probably regret that later, but Apple will already have made a sale.

I repeat - it is the rich man's secondary notebook. It is not a primary computer and since the price is too high for a secondary computer, only fairly rich people would want to buy it.

That's my honest opinion anyway. You're free to peacefully disagree.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

well if you put it that way now.......maybe ur comming to ur terms.  

i second that apple is a rich man's company. They definately don't make stuff for a general man. You have to agree that the features they provide in any hardware can be bought for atleast 30-40% less with another brand.(Remind you i'm not talking about local barands)

Apple does have a style statement.....but does not make sense for people like us, we want that each and every penny should be worth its while.

if some one asked me an unbiased opinion.....i might even suggest apple. 

hell i did suggest a nano when a guy on this forum asked me what to gift his girlfriend. i can't find the thread or i would given you the link.

so what i hate about apple is.......for us ppl they act unfair by over pricing their products.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

^^ Lol so u want a Ferari at the price of TATA nano?

Ok, let me give you another example regarding price. When you look in terms of configuration, ASUS EEEPc is over priced considering: at $450  I can get 4X better laptop with HDD, DVDRW etc. A  complete desktop replacement. Then why would I pay $350 for EEEPC? BTW, launch price was $400.

Its not like you pull out a product from a drawing board to market, specially a hardware. It involves lots of RnD which translates into to money. And manufacturing cost of Ultra Portable laptops are higher compared to regular laptops. Just like Desktop,Laptop price:config, you cannot compare a Ultra portable, regular laptops.

Now Apple being pricey, well, its the premium people pay for the brand name. Just like Pepsodent is expensive than any other local toothpastes. Both may be manufactured similarly but its the brand name and quality assurance associated with the brand that makes the product expensive. Because there is a market and people are ready to pay for it. You can check out some of the Toshiba Portege R500 Laptops. None of them are less expensive than Air.

No company over price their product. They set the price because people are ready to pay the price. Again mind you, not every product is for every market. In case of Apple, they have a different set of markets. Unfortunately people like us do not belong to that market. simply because we evaluate a product's value in terms of money we pay and net worth of the product. So, our complain is not going to make any change unless that specific market finds that the product is over priced. Pricing is really a complex job.

Even I used to complain Apple being pricey. But eventually you will learn. Just think from different prospective.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



amitava82 said:


> ^^ Lol so u want a Ferari at the price of TATA nano?



Well if you can find one......i'll take it. I said 30-40% cheaper.... not 800% so that the company will go bankcrupt.[sarcasm]




> No company over price their product. They set the price because people are ready to pay the price.



Which is unfair! (Unless you have a different defination of over pricing)



> Again mind you, not every product is for every market. In case of Apple, they have a different set of markets. Unfortunately people like us do not belong to that market.



agree.....if i was filthy rich (like my friend "aryayush") maybe i would have been on the other side of this debate



> we evaluate a product's value in terms of money we pay and net worth of the product.



i just want every penny of mine to be worth its while! (is it wrong)?????



> Pricing is really a complex job.



which is why it has to be unbiased!



> Even I used to complain Apple being pricey. But eventually you will learn.



Maybe.........but not in the near future


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> It is not boring. It is logical and intelligent. I have almost the exact same needs and both of us have been trying to explain our situation to these guys for quite some time now but they _just don't get it_.


 
That's because you are trying to prove & say that the way u use computers is the only way of using the computers.



> Simply put, Apple will _always_, without exception, be the loser in that comparison and you are not the person Apple is targeting with their products if you have that mentality. Get over it. Stop bashing the company. It's their business and they have the full right to choose how they go about conducting it. They will not sell inferior stuff for lower prices (and the quality of a product for them taken into account a lot of things, performance being just one of them) and if you're in the market for lower prices, start your search with Apple out of the equation.
> 
> However, what you do is that you just don't shut up. You infiltrate every nook and cranny of the Earth and spread misinformation about the company to prevent them from buying Apple products, just because you can't/won't/didn't buy one. That's what despicable. Your disconnect towards Apple is not what surprises me. It is this constant urge to prevent other people from enjoying Apple products too, even if they can and are willing to afford them, that infuriates me.
> 
> ...


 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif, Man you got some awsome typing skills, I am feeling sleepy after reading this.


----------



## iMav (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



aryayush said:


> Stop bashing the company. It's their business and they have the full right to choose how they go about conducting it. They will not sell inferior stuff for lower prices (and the quality of a product for them taken into account a lot of things, performance being just one of them) and if you're in the market for lower prices, start your search with xxxxx out of the equation.


 please remember this little para u have urself written


----------



## napster007 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

i guess if Steve Jobs told aryayush to kill him self........he will!!!


----------



## iMav (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



napster007 said:


> i guess if Steve Jobs told aryayush to kill him self........he will!!!


oh man faraaz ur little quote some time back which got u banned cant help but think of it


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Arya : Steve Jobs said Java Sux, that means JAVA Sux. He said flash on iPhone sux....means flash sux, he said over charging is good....means we should pay more...


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> Well if you can find one......i'll take it. I said 30-40% cheaper.... not 800% so that the company will go bankcrupt.[sarcasm]


Why not find me a Ultraportable laptop which is 40% cheaper at similar or better config? I can find you a UPL costs 100% more than Air with similar or inferior config than Air.


			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> Which is unfair! (Unless you have a different defination of over pricing)


First of all, we have not settled that Air is over priced. A product is expensive does not imply that it is over priced. Again I'll say EEEPC is over priced because I can get better config just by paying $50 more.



			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> agree.....if i was filthy rich (like my friend "aryayush") maybe i would have been on the other side of this debate


Being rich has nothing to do with evaluating a product. Evaluate a product by what it has to offer compared to what other's is offering. 


			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> i just want every penny of mine to be worth its while! (is it wrong)?????


nope. Same reason why TATA and Ferrari both co-exists in the market.


			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> which is why it has to be unbiased!


there is nothing called unbiased pricing. Probably you should read some economics concepts n cases in order to understand what goes behind pricing.


			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> Maybe.........but not in the near future


as I said, read


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



napster007 said:


> i second that apple is a rich man's company. They definately don't make stuff for a general man. You have to agree that the features they provide in any hardware can be bought for atleast 30-40% less with another brand.(Remind you i'm not talking about local barands)


True, Apple products are 20-30% expensive than other hardwares. But I'll list why Apple wins. Atleast, IMO. 

I've a MBP and had Dell Inspiron 6400. *Dell is cheaper but it had problems*, it frequently crashes - had to hard reboot many times, the battery lasts for 2.5 hrs atmost and heavy. My Mac lasts atleast 4 hours (in the same situation), only once or twice I had to reboot my Mac, no issues with the software. Not to forget you are plagued with Virus, Malwares and you're in constant threat no matter how well you might protect your PC. Not to forget that this thing is thin and light compared to my Dell, which is heavy by atleast a Kilogram. 

*Superior Hardware*. After 6 months of usage, my Dell keyboard became 'loose' and some of the letters in the keyboard started to fade. Not to forget cheap parts, 'creaking sound' when you close the lid. Have you seen a MBP working after it dodged 2 bullets?! The darn thing works even after un my a heavy vehicle (a tractor?). When your Mac falls from a height, the HDD got some sensors that can sense something wrong and disorient itself and your Data is saved! The screen is gorgeous! For the same screen size, I get better screen resolution. Even otherwise the screen quality is amazing. Watch any HD movie in my Mac and the same in some hardware, there is difference. 

*Intelligent Engineering*. When your Mac falls from a height, the HDD got some sensors that can sense something wrong and disorient itself and your Data is saved! My Mac has light sensors. The LCD bightness can adjust depending on the ambient lights. Also my keyboard has backlit. This is god send if your working in vicinity of other peoples. People in hostels will know what I'm talking about. 

Remember that *Apple service is very good*. When I had issues with my MBP, I had called Apple Service. He asked for serial no and after verification, he asked to come to Apple Service. He said they'll replace my Mac, should there be any issue. Fortunetely (or unfortunetely, on how you look), there was no issue with my Mac and is in top notch condition. 

*Amazing Apps*. Visit any TV, FM/Radio, recording studio. They'll have Macs. DJs, Designers, Coders/Programmers, Freelancers and some bloggers use Macs. I've been to Raj TV office in Chennai. They have 2 Mac Pros, 3-4 iMacs atleast. See the Apple thread, I always like Apple apps and some no match in any platforms. 

In the longer run, *Mac might actually be VFM*. You get good money, if you wish to sell your Mac. Check some Bazaar threads to know what I' talking about. 

Finally, those *killer looks*! Anyone who see/use my Mac love it. Sure, it makes heads turn and looks suave. My mom who know next to nothing in computers, loves the Apple Remote. 

I'm one happy customer. I hardly have issue with my Mac. There are 2-3 but the advantages overlook them. 

Yeah, Apple products are 'over priced'. But I'll continue to buy them. Most of my future PC is going to be an Apple Mac.  






napster007 said:


> Apple does have a style statement.....but does not make sense for people like us, we want that each and every penny should be worth its while.


My friend, looks matter. We live in a soft racism country. See any matrimonial page, you'll see: "Want a fair good looking boy", "XYZ from ABC seeks fair, slim bride". Fairness cream lotion is a big business and hell we have for men too. 

Dolce & Gabbana, Esprit, Pierre Cardin and other such fashion lifestyle might be out of bounds for most people but that doesn't make them out of business.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



amitava82 said:


> Being rich has nothing to do with evaluating a product. Evaluate a product by what it has to offer compared to what other's is offering.



if ur rich......u'll spend like hell and buy everything that catches ur eye. If you talk about evaluating a product.....yes being rich has got nothing to  with it. but buying a product (espicially apple) is got everything to do with being rich.



> nope. Same reason why TATA and Ferrari both co-exists in the market.



Well atleast tata does not empty ur pockets just for their repo.

ur example Sucks big time.....because both the companies aim at different customer markets. 

it would make some sense if you were comparing ferrari and lamborghini or some company like that.



> there is nothing called unbiased pricing. Probably you should read some economics concepts n cases in order to understand what goes behind pricing.



Again man............. making more profits just because their company has more fame than the rest. Its not illegal or something.......some ppl (like u) approve of it too. all i'm saying is that its immoral. But i guess apple ran out of it.



> as I said, read



Will do master ji !!!!!   [sarcasm]


----------



## iMav (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

amitava ur comparing a ferrari to a nano how dumb can 1 be -  a ferrari is a sports car i hope living in the US u know the difference between a sports car and a normal honda 

nano=eepc
ferrari=dell xps/aleinware ... wtf are u trying to explain with that stupid comparison of urs 

@napster nano & ferrari its not a matter of which market they target its a matter of product on offer 

@grudgy: though i agree with some points like backlit keyboard i would have loved to have it on my 6516tx; as far as superior hardware is concerned i dont agree with u; my dad has 4 yr old hp notebook and only the mouse pad which was silver has become white in the middle pretty much like sehwag's head


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> ur example Sucks big time.....*because both the companies aim at different customer markets*.


Do you have any problem in understanding my english? I'm sorry 
Buy, you just said what I've been trying to tell you. I ain't rich but I do not bash Apple just because I can't afford it. [sarcasm]


			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> Again man............. making more profits just because their company has more fame than the rest.


So, how did Apple get the fame at the first place unless they offer quality product?


			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> Its not illegal or something.......


No its not... Read Read Read [sarcasm]


			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> some ppl (like u) approve of it too.


Because I understand business.


			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> all i'm saying is that its immoral. But i guess apple ran out of it.


In what way its immoral? Charging premium for better quality of product and service? No one is forcing you to buy a Apple product, neither they are monopoly in the market nor you life depends on Apple product. There are 100s of alternative in the market.

Understand this simple logic: Since people are ready to pay extra(premium) for Apple product they are priced at premium. If its over priced people would look for alternative. If everyone had a MacBook Air then whats the point of having  one? 

got it my dear student? [sarcasm]


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> @grudgy: though i agree with some points like backlit keyboard i would have loved to have it on my 6516tx; as far as superior hardware is concerned i dont agree with u; my dad has 4 yr old hp notebook and only the mouse pad which was silver has become white in the middle pretty much like sehwag's head


I had Dell Inspiron too. As I've said the keyboard keys are loose, Trackpad is smooth (it should offer little 'friction') and the printing on the key started to fade. All this in just 6-7 months of usage.


----------



## iMav (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



drgrudge said:


> I had Dell Inspiron too. As I've said the keyboard keys are loose, Trackpad is smooth (it should offer little 'friction') and the printing on the key started to fade. All this in just 6-7 months of usage.


well then that doesnt mean that apple's hardware is superior; it only means apple's hardware is superior to dell  and thats the reason i prefer hp over dell


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



drgrudge said:


> I had Dell Inspiron too. As I've said the keyboard keys are loose, Trackpad is smooth (it should offer little 'friction') and the printing on the key started to fade. All this in just 6-7 months of usage.


Oh I know what you've talking about. The smooth feel of Laptop trackpads. I can hardly work with an HP or Dell laptop due to their crappy laptop (which is crammed with utility buttons I might add).

So faraaz is Napsterwhatever. Anyway, Amitwa, this guy is a little slow when it comes to english.

Napster:
The Macbook Air is an ultra portable that's price maybe $100 more than it should have been. It's quite reasonably priced. However, Ultra portables themselves are priced a little high for regular users to buy which you have taken to be Apple = Expensive. It's Ultra portables = Expensive.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



iMav said:


> well then that doesnt mean that apple's hardware is superior; it only means apple's hardware is superior to dell  and thats the reason i prefer hp over dell


Don't tell me HP is better. See, in our room itself we have 3 lappies. LG, Toshiba and my Dell. All three are 'cheap'. HP is equally bad as the others. 

I've seen them all at Gitex, Dubai. Even Alienware. I like Apple only. Atleast their hardware is better than all others. Apple > other brands.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



amitava82 said:


> Do you have any problem in understanding my english? I'm sorry
> *Buy*, you just said what I've been trying to tell you. I ain't rich but I do not bash Apple just because I can't afford it. [sarcasm]



dude, you cant even write proper english!!!! (see the bolded text above) 

what a hypocrite!!!!!!!



> So, how did Apple get the fame at the first place unless they offer quality product?
> 
> No its not... Read Read Read [sarcasm]



dude if you've read my earlier posts in other threads....u'll come to know that i don't hate their hardware but hate the way they price it. 

Read the ninth post from the bottom here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78338&page=4

so teacher ji.....stop telling me to read and go do a bit of H.W yourself.



> Because I understand business.



after so much.................i don't think you understand a fig in this world!!



> No one is forcing you to buy a Apple product, *neither they are monopoly in the market nor you life depends on Apple product.* There are 100s of alternative in the market.



*REASON : THEIR MARKETING  STRATEGY SUC*S SO BAD* 





> Understand this simple logic: Since people are ready to pay extra(premium) for Apple product they are priced at premium.



Again dude (I'm really sick of telling you this again &again) : Apple has good hardware(i agree) one can pay for its good quality but why the hell should one pay more(EXTRA) for something which is not worth it????? (Leave out the matter that some ppl do.)



> If its over priced people would look for alternative. If everyone had a MacBook Air then whats the point of having  one?



whats the point of having a "air" now.  

(To understand this my under informed teacher, you will have to read all the posts in this thread......especially those of "Imav" & "gx saurav" (3 cheers to them for those fantastic posts)



> got it my dear student? [sarcasm]



must be so embarassing.............teacher learning from a student. [sarcasm]


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



napster007 said:


> Again dude (I'm really sick of telling you this again &again) : Apple has good hardware(i agree) one can pay for its good quality but why the hell should one pay more(EXTRA) for something which is not worth it????? (Leave out the matter that some ppl do.)


So, it's _your_ opinion that the it's not worth. 




napster007 said:


> (To understand this my under informed teacher, you will have to read all the posts in this thread......especially those of "Imav" & "gx saurav" (3 cheers to them for those fantastic posts)


Yeah, honestly I learn a lot of things from their posts.  

Guys, cool down. I think it's getting little personal and name calling is going on. I'm going to lock this thread if any more of such thing is going to happen.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

^^ 1.) it's actually worth it if ur pocket allows you to spend on style....and you still have some left to spend for features. for a common man......frankly no.

2.) I'm sorry for that.......but i'm only trying to express whats right. 

ps- alteast there are no curses..........i'm so tempted to unleash the beast within me!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



napster007 said:


> ur example Sucks big time.....because both the companies aim at different customer markets.


Exactly, thats crux of this thread! MBA is NOT YOUR DESKTOP REPLACEMENT. Can you say that Nokia N95 is priced at 25k and comes with only 8GB and no optical drive! Well, you can very well say N95 is a mini computer, can't you? You can do almost everything; wifi, gps, music, cam, internet, install apps. So instead of buying N95 you can very well buy a cheap laptop for that price! Rather lets talk about Desktops and Laptops! Why are laptops costly? Miniaturization involves significant costs.

I agree they are priced on the higher side tho as always. But then the high price argument would've been justified if other products from Apple were cheap and only the MBA was costly.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

^^^^^where The Hell Did Nokia Drop In From!!!!!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Arey yaar, just giving an example of different form factors and related costs.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

yaar.......mein mar gaya hun re. ab nahi sah sakta. thoda so ke aata hun.


----------



## iMav (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*



infra_red_dude said:


> I agree they are priced on the higher side tho as always. But then the high price argument would've been justified if other products from Apple were cheap and only the MBA was costly.


 thats the whole point all products are over priced ....


----------



## aryayush (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Amitava mentioned a great point - they are not overpriced but expensive. There's a world of difference between the two words. Whether a product is overpriced or not is an individual perception. Yours will differ from mine and mine will differ from goobimama's. There is no rule of thumb defining what is overpriced and what isn't, and therefore, in essence, there is no such thing as an overpriced product. What may be overpriced for you might not be so for me.

However, Apple products are generally on the expensive side, but then so are Prada's designer clothes, BMW's cars, Parker pens and Lee Cooper jeans. I don't see anyone complaining about them.


@infra_red_dude,
Splendid example! I wish a few more people had logic and common sense enough to understand your post in the way it is meant to be interpreted.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Here's something that might put things into perspective: 

*joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1059.gif

And while I was on there, I noticed a nice little ad. 



			
				Joy of tech said:
			
		

> *It's here! Office Mac 2008!*
> Love it or hate it, you probably need it. Microsoft's Office suite is the de facto standard, and the good news is this *new version sucks much less!* The reviews are coming in, and they are good... Word, Entourage, PowerPoint, Excel... better, faster, stronger! Order it via our Amazon.com link, and SAVE $44.96! We'll both be happy geeks!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

Yeah, those guys can be funny at times. 

Jobs actually had them bookmarked on the iPhone he demoed at the keynote this year.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

i guess apple lovers will never hate it and all those against will never appreciate it.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Apple MWSF 2008 - MacBook Air, iPod touch, iPhone, Apple TV & iTunes Store update*

^^^^

+10^10^10


----------

